# VVS Mafia 6 [D1]



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

Rules;

OoT communication is allowed
No modkill, cause i doubt this will last for a long time.
Ghosts are allowed to speak, but ONLY speak. 
No quoting from PM, but paraphrasing is fine.
Have fun



*24 hours for night actions*


Damn, this is my 13 game that i have started on here......in 6 months, O.O


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: VVS Mafia 6 [N1]*

Morning starts and no one dies. The End.

*No one died. 24 hours for lynchings*


----------



## Light (Oct 28, 2011)

I inspected RK-9 last night. Mafia.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

*RK-9*


That was not 24 hours.


----------



## Light (Oct 28, 2011)

better bold it. *RK-9*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

The night actions became inevitable, despite a few night actions missing. Those night actions would have done nothing whatsoever.

one more vote for majority


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm bulletproof inspector.

lover/mafia combo I guess :C

BTW LS is innocent


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm healer :C


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 28, 2011)

RK-9 and/or Mystic need to vote. Just sayin, =P


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't knoooooooow what to doooooooo ::::(


----------



## Light (Oct 28, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I don't knoooooooow what to doooooooo ::::(


augh. fair enough since RK-9's claim evenly cancels out what I said. Seriously though, bulletproof?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to withdraw my vote...


----------



## hyphen (Oct 29, 2011)

RK-9 said:


> I'm bulletproof inspector.


...
*does not believe*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

Um, Lynchings, anyone?


----------



## Light (Oct 29, 2011)

Calm down, this is what happens when you have hidden roles.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 29, 2011)

I am calm, i just want to know if anyone's lynching or not. *shrug*

I shall shut up now. XD


----------



## Light (Oct 29, 2011)

Care to claim, Mystic?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

Hm...
L, have you considered that you may be Insane?


----------



## Light (Oct 29, 2011)

No, I didn't think about that. But two inspectors and one is bulletproof? I don't think so.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

I say we lynch *Mystic* just 'cause.


----------



## Light (Oct 29, 2011)

how bout no.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, Mystic needs to claim.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 29, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I say we lynch *Mystic* just 'cause.


...
you say that you needed a claim
i r bulletproof

gaaaaah i need to sleep


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 29, 2011)

Hm... I can sort of believe two Cops... Moreso with sanities...
But two Bulletproof?
I find that very unlikely.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 29, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> But two Bulletproof?
> I find that very unlikely.


*points to RK-9*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

You guys need to lynch

Or you can abstain! Then this'll be the longest VVS ever


----------



## hyphen (Oct 30, 2011)

*RK-9*,then.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

Bluh sure *RK-9*


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh well. Innocents lose.

*RK-9*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

RK-9 is lynched.

*RK-9 is dead. Innocent

24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 30, 2011)

Shortest night ever, but watever.

No one died.

*24 hours for lynchings*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 30, 2011)

*L*


----------



## Light (Oct 31, 2011)

You... didn't give us a chance to submit actions.

*Legendaryseeker99*


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2011)

Wouldnt matter either way. The night actions became enevidable.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

I submitted my action >:D


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2011)

Mystic has he iebraker vote (unless she votes for herself, then Rk-9's ghost would have to sop the deadlock)


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

PSST STARWINGS L falsely claimed Cop and said that RK-9 was Mafia BUT HE WASN'T


----------



## Light (Oct 31, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I submitted my action >:D





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> PSST STARWINGS L falsely claimed Cop and said that RK-9 was Mafia BUT HE WASN'T


You're having so much fun with this aren't you?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess?
I suppose I'm having some sort of mood whiplash from the SHEER AND UTTER RAGE I experienced earlier :3


----------



## Light (Oct 31, 2011)

haha.

I had no idea i swear. I guess im insane then.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

:l

Hey DA
How do you ref the Mafia wincondition as?
Is it like, KILL ALL THE TOWN EVAR or what?

'Cause if my doubts of L are true, we might not be as fucked as I think we might be.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2011)

kill all the town. It's more sensible than more mafia han innocents because some innocetns might ahve certain roles to help them, so i do it by killing all the town.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, that makes sense.

So at least I'm not screwed if L flips town.

Also, RK-9 confirmed me as Town, so.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 31, 2011)

jeez
i didn't look at this thread in like FOREVER
What's happening?


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

So RK-9 claimed Bulletproof Cop and declaired me Town, L claimed Cop and declaired RK-9 Mafia, we lynch RK-9, he flips Town, I'm basically confirmed Town, L looks guilty as hell right now, either you or L is the Mafia.


----------



## hyphen (Oct 31, 2011)

oh.
gaaah i hate it when i miss stuff in mafias
anyway
what doooo


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 31, 2011)

StarWings said:


> oh.
> gaaah i hate it when i miss stuff in mafias
> anyway
> what doooo


Well
I'm confirmed Town, so it would be stupid to lynch me (Unless you're Mafia, in which case it's /still/ stupid to lynch me, as the tiebreaker tomorrow will know who's Mafia), and the only other person here is L, who pushed to lynch RK-9 with a Cop fakeclaim.
So I suggest you vote L.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 31, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Well
> I'm confirmed Town, so it would be stupid to lynch me *(Unless you're Mafia, in which case it's /still/ stupid to lynch me, as the tiebreaker tomorrow will know who's Mafia)*, and the only other person here is L, who pushed to lynch RK-9 with a Cop fakeclaim.
> So I suggest you vote L.


You sentance is flawed. If she was mafia and she lynched you, she could kill L at night and win. If she was innocent, acually, it's her choice who to lynch.


----------



## hyphen (Nov 1, 2011)

*LS99*
sorry,dude.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 1, 2011)

Fucking Scum
Which one of you is the Mafia?
Or are you both Mafia?


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2011)

LS99 is lynched. Innocent.

Wow, longest VVS in history. Throw a party.

Roles;

LY;Mafia
Mysic;Mafia
LS99;Healer
RK-9;Bulletproof Inspector

Night actions;


NIGHT 0

Mafia tries to kill RK-9 (FAIL)
RK-9 inspects LS99 (INNOCENT)
Turned to day before LS99 was on, but it wouldnt matter

DAY 1

RK-9 roleclaims bulletproof inspector, says LS99 is innocent.
LY fakeclaims inspector, fakeclaims tha RK-9 is mafia
LS99 claims healer
Mystic fakeclaims bulletproof
RK-9 is lynched, innocent

NIGHT 1

LS99 heals himself dammit!
Turns to day before mafia can kill, since they couldnt really kill him either way.

DAY 2

LS99 is lynched. Innocent
Mafia win

THE END!


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 1, 2011)

:l

The Mafia should never start as having an equal number of players as the Town.



REMATCH
5 PLAYERS
SOON


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 1, 2011)

Would anyone like to mod number seven? I'm pretty tired of modding SO MANY OF THEM! Well...it was only five....


EDIT; I gave a bulletproof inspector and a healer.....i think that made it more justified. It was RK-9's fault for roleclaiming without getting mafia for inspection.


----------



## Light (Nov 1, 2011)

Actually that was what RK-9 needed to do since I had claimed inspector. I agree, it was kind of unbalanced. If I had said LS99 was mafia, I would have been in trouble, but all it probably would have come down to is a coin flip to see who gets lynched, assuming Mystic and I voted for LS and RK-9 and LS voted for me.


----------

